# Snow Tires



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

What's everyone running regarding snow tires? I had Hankook Ipike for 7 years & had to replace them this year. They have tread left but I figure it's better to get rid off them after so many years. I wasn't too impressed with them so I've now purchased Hercules Avalanche X-Treme. I use steel rims. The tires are 215 65 16.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For winters I am using Bridgestone Blizzaks sv70 215 60 17. Prior to that I used Toyo Observe G02. Both are great winter tires.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> For winters I am using Bridgestone Blizzaks sv70 215 60 17. Prior to that I used Toyo Observe G02. Both are great winter tires.


How well do the Blizzaks wear? I remember hearing that they don't last long. Otherwise they perform very well.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Saw that in the reviews as well, but some said they wore great, and I know it depends a lot on vehicle and other factors so I think its a bit subjective. Truth is I only do about 7,000 kms per winter on them. Got rid of the Toyos after 6 years of use. Sold them used and they still had 6/32 of tread. So I am not really worried that I will ever wear out the blizzaks fully. They are great in freezing rain and icy road conditions.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm running studded General Altima Arctic tires. Just got them this fall but they get good reviews. I was running Cooper Weathermaster ST2's before. They were good.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

chadn said:


> I'm running studded General Altima Arctic tires. Just got them this fall but they get good reviews. I was running Cooper Weathermaster ST2's before. They were good.


Studded eh! You must be driving through some serious snow & treacherous conditions.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

We do. I live in the mountains. It's a bit hard to see. But this was the snowfall overnight one day last year. About 1.5 feet (50cm).


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i ordered and paid directly online to Canadian Tire's website a set of 4 Cooper AT3. Should be in tomorrow for install and then i be all set for the next snow dump that is heading for Vancouver. It is a nice break from the lousy rainy winters we typically get here. I cant wait to slap on them Coopers and go play in the snow with my Xtrail.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i just today had them Cooper AT3 tires (215-70R16S) installed. Less then 10 klms i put on them on dry city streets so i cant give any impressions on traction or wet braking. I do notice the ride feels a wee bit firmer, maybe a bit more stable or ''planted'' . The tread looks way more aggressive then the all seasons i had on, but i do not notice any extra tire noises at all. They do give the truck a little bit more of a rough and ready for adventure look. Now last thing for me to do is Tint my rear hatch backglass and i'm all set for Spring sunshine coming my way. I'd post a few pics of my xtrail but i do not see any options for me doing so on here.....


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

tonyvancity said:


> I'd post a few pics of my xtrail but i do not see any options for me doing so on here.....


You have no interest on posting the pictures or don t see the option on the menu to add pictures?



envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i do not see the option to post pics from my computer. When i click on ''insert image'' above, it asks for the url. I am looking for ''post a photo from your computer ''. Am i not seeing the correct option?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

It s been a while since my last time in a computer to browse the forums i follow.
If you like i can post it for you .
Send me an email with the image.


envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That's great Tony. Thanks for the update. What tire pressure are you using? Are they in fact light truck tires with reinforced sidewalls?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi and thanks. Yes they are lite truck all terrain tires. I forgot to ask Midas shop what the tire pressure should be, but i will look at the sidewall and keep to withing the recommended tire pressure. It rained the day after install and i went for a drive to test them out , so far good stopping and traction in the wet, the ride is good with no complaints of noise or too stiff ride. I was about to purchase a set of wheel locks ( high car theft/vandalism rate in Vancouver) but the guys at Midas said dont bother, it is very easy to still steal rims and tires even with the lug nut locks....either by buying a $20-30 lug nut lock socket tool or by pounding on an oversize socket and forcing it off. Cooper DISCOVERER A-T3 Tire Reviews (98 Reviews)


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> That's great Tony. Thanks for the update. What tire pressure are you using? Are they in fact light truck tires with reinforced sidewalls?


They are P-tires with an all terrain tread. Not an LT truck tire.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

actually, they ARE lite truck tires. From Cooper manufacturer to various websites who tested them and refer to them in the lite truck tire categories. Cooper Tire & Rubber Company - Discoverer A/T3?


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I have run Michelin x-Ice tires in winter for a few years but as I only ever had one set of rims, I was getting tired of changing them out. They were always great on ice but not real grabby in deep snow. I needed new non-winter ones anyway, so chose Hankook Optimo 4S from CTire last July. I read all the reviews before hand. They are great on really wet roads; I am a nervous nelly when I have to drive in pouring down rain or in snowstorms, haha!! They have been quite good so far this winter...I had to plow through some deep heavy snow, and got through OK. I have noticed, and expected this, that they do not stop on ice as well as the dedicated ice tires I had before. However, if I do not have to go out in such conditions, I stay home, but if I had to do city driving on icy roads all the time, I would maybe think differently. They were a good price though, and I am happy with them.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

that is good that you bought a great set of tires that keep you safe and works for your needs in your location and circumstances. It snowed here in Vancouver over the past 2-3 days and now have about 8-9 inches accumulated with up to 50-80 centimeters in the far eastern regions away from metro Vancouver. Apparently by this coming Sunday the temperature will hit 8 to 9 degrees celcius with sunny skies for 5-6 days. So i am happy with my Cooper AT3 tire choice as they have performed as expected. That being said, even with my awd system and new tires, i still drive cautiously on the unplowed side streets around my city because under the snow is compact ice (and lots of slushy snow) ...i will still squirm and slide if i go to quick or suddenly panic brake....it is ice after all ! My tires can be kept on all year round and i do not need to worry about them wearing out fast in warm summer weather as do the snow tires. I believe we both will be content with the tire choices we made.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*Update.... Molly is not happy!*

So, we got a few inches of snow finally. And I had to go out and run some errands. Noticed some sliding when stopping but nothing too bad, but when I stopped at one place, I happened to look at my tracks in the snow and they were very faint. So, just now I did the old toonie tread test, and the tread only goes about 2/3 up the word DOLLAR, which according to what I read, means about 4 or 5/32. Am I correct in thinking this is less than ideal, considering winter just started here?! I have less than 40K on them and bought them in July, 2016. I have been rereading the reviews, and while favorable reviews outweigh the bad ones by a lot, quite a few folks saw premature wear. And I can't find any tread warranty on this model, although I will call Crappy Tire after I have my mechanic double check with his tire tread gizmo.... So maybe I have to go looking for some good used winter tires after all. :crying:


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

molly said:


> So, we got a few inches of snow finally. And I had to go out and run some errands. Noticed some sliding when stopping but nothing too bad, but when I stopped at one place, I happened to look at my tracks in the snow and they were very faint. So, just now I did the old toonie tread test, and the tread only goes about 2/3 up the word DOLLAR, which according to what I read, means about 4 or 5/32. Am I correct in thinking this is less than ideal, considering winter just started here?! I have less than 40K on them and bought them in July, 2016. I have been rereading the reviews, and while favorable reviews outweigh the bad ones by a lot, quite a few folks saw premature wear. And I can't find any tread warranty on this model, although I will call Crappy Tire after I have my mechanic double check with his tire tread gizmo.... So maybe I have to go looking for some good used winter tires after all. :crying:


Do tou see the warners near the top of the thread?


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

otomodo said:


> Do tou see the warners near the top of the thread?


Not sure where to look exactly...


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

molly said:


> Not sure where to look exactly...


Here


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

and 



 or 



 ,,,,, or Molly, read my previous tire comment on the AT3 Coopers i bought last year for my Xtrail. Excellent tires, no need for a set of all seasons and another set of snow tires. These are Lite Truck tires, all weather/summer/snow...the tread does not wear out fast in summer like a snow tire, it is not noisy like snow tires or off road tires...smooth ride, great in rain, i used them in last years snow and in the late spring snow storm in vancouver. We had dry cold powder snow, then rain/icy rock hard snow...anywhere from few inches to a foot of snow. My cost was about $140 or so per tire.....


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

tonyvancity said:


> ,,,,, or Molly, read my previous tire comment on the AT3 Coopers i bought last year for my Xtrail. Excellent tires, no need for a set of all seasons and another set of snow tires. These are Lite Truck tires, all weather/summer/snow...the tread does not wear out fast in summer like a snow tire, it is not noisy like snow tires or off road tires...smooth ride, great in rain, i used them in last years snow and in the late spring snow storm in vancouver. We had dry cold powder snow, then rain/icy rock hard snow...anywhere from few inches to a foot of snow. My cost was about $140 or so per tire.....


Thanks, tony! I must admit I am nervous heading into what is forecast to be a colder than normal winter with these tires now.... I found the indicators and they seem to be a little below the top of the tread, so not great, I guess. I'll stop in at one of my two trusty mechanics tomorrow and confirm things. And I will read your tire comments!!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ll do a video of me driving around on my 12 years old winter tires. 
It s all about anticipation, while driving on snow/icy roads. 
A all year round tire can t be used on extreme cold weather.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

These are not all-season but all-weather, which is why I thought they'd a good alternative budget wise! If I can find a good deal on some winters, I can use these for another summer anyway...


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

molly said:


> These are not all-season but all-weather, which is why I thought they'd a good alternative budget wise! If I can find a good deal on some winters, I can use these for another summer anyway...


Don't you have a winter in Calgary?


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

otomodo said:


> Don't you have a winter in Calgary?


Of course we do! But quite a few people use all weathers, according to reviews I have read... I know others who have them. There are likely better brands than what I bought, but I had a budget!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi again Molly!.....so i went on the canadian tire website and a similar Cooper tire to my coopers (AT3) is on sale now for $150 per tire. Cooper Discoverer ATW. ( my cooper AT3s are more expensive but mine can be driven all year round and not wear out in warmer weather.) Now i tell you something about why i didnt actually buy my Coopers from CND Tire....when i tried to order them last year, online form showed me my final total including taxes. When i called cnd tire to inquire if tire balancing/installation included, they said NO, pay $25 per tire....and it never stated that online. So i bought mine from an independent tire shop in vancouver at $143 each (cnd tire was asking $163 per tire) and i didnt pay any extra for balancing etc. Anyways Cooper in general is a very good brand of tire. Go to TIRERACK.COM and do a little research such as i did and you will find a ton of very positive customer reviews for the Cooper ATW and AT3 . On my 06 xtrail , the 215/65R16 size fits perfect with no rubbing or clearance issues. Also , All Weather tires are not all season tires, tire technology has changed the past few years.....these all weather tires are durable and meant for snow, mud/hwy driving/rainy city streets. Do the research and inform yourself to see what is best for your particular needs. Here is the cnd tire Cooper ATWs on sale $149.99....compare them online with other brands and i hope you get a good deal wherever you buy your tires from  http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/cooper-discoverer-a-tw-0062118p.html#srp


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

by the way Molly, IF you are on a budget and wish to buy new tires, Canadian Tire : 

ENJOY NO FEE, NO INTEREST FINANCING* WITH 24 EQUAL MONTHLY PAYMENTS
When you spend $200 or more at Canadian Tire using your Canadian Tire Options® Mastercard® and Canadian Tire Options® World Mastercard®
* On approved credit. Terms and conditions apply. Approval may take 7-10 business days. ......Again, make sure IN person or on the phone what your final total will be , and no surprise extra $100 for mounting/balancing . Honestly, if i was on a tight budget and really needed good winter tires for safe travelling....i would take Canadian Tire up on their no interest/equal 24 monthly payments. If you dont already have a canadian tire card, i'd suggest going to the store and applying in person as you probably get approved in store while you shop. Last winter i tried to apply online and the damn thing took two weeks for them to mail me back an credit approval letter! By that time the Cooper tires i wanted on sale went back up $20 each. What a waste of time including the hidden $100 mounting/balancing they want.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I m not going back to all weather tires in winter. 
When you feel the confidence winter tires give on a snow storm or an icy road, you ll never want to go back to the soap tires in winter. 
Anticipation is your best friend no matter the road conditions.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

otomodo, i see you live in Montreal (beautiful city) and you would have more experience with snowy winters/snow tires versus All Weather tires. I did have a brief winter wonderland here in Vancouver in dec.2016 for a month which lasted near a month of record snow fall . Then the rains came and a sudden snowfall of another 8 inches of snow/rain/slush in March 2017. We often get very little chance of snow here but when we do its all at once of near a foot or more and then it will rain, maybe tiny bit more snow/rain...so we end up getting ice build up under slushy snow. The Coopers i had were great, got great traction and comfortable ride, great braking feel. As i mentioned to Molly i did some extensive online research on which tires to buy and after watching youtube videos of customers driving in heavy snowy winter conditions (on the Coopers), reading consumer reports ratings, reading off the Tire Rack.com consumer review and ratings and a bunch of online Truck magazines comparing tires, i went with the Cooper AT3s for my Xtrail. Again, im not arguing with you or anybody, just trying to help out Molly and offer my winter tire experiences. Next on my Winter needs list: I just saw a cnd tire Obusforme Heated Cushion on sale for $49.00. I always wanted heated seats in my vehicles but never once had them in any car...this will have to do. Only thing is the stupid location of the one ciggarett socket in the driver's side glove box. Grrrrr....means i need to run the heated seat cushion's 12 Volt adaptor plug wire down the floorboard then upwards to the driver's side upper glove box . The wire will be in my way and look kindy goofy dangling from the upper dash.....


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

otomodo said:


> I m not going back to all weather tires in winter.
> When you feel the confidence winter tires give on a snow storm or an icy road, you ll never want to go back to the soap tires in winter.
> Anticipation is your best friend no matter the road conditions.


I 100% agree. True winter tires (with the snowflake symbol) are your best bet for winter traction. 

Some tires, like the Copper AT3 (a fantastic tire that I run for the summer) give decent traction in weather near freezing but they do not perform well in the Alberta cold. 

I've run the Nokian WR series tires that were all weather (with the snowflake). They were a really good tire but did not last all that long. And expensive. I also ran the Cooper Discoverer M+S studded winter tires. There were really good and affordable. Only about $500 for a set of 4 studded. 

I had a quick look on Kijiji. This is just one set of winter tires I found in Calgary (with rims). They said they were on an x-trail so you should be able to swap them right on. Maybe get them balanced first ($20-40 to balance all 4).
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/calgary/4-goodyear-nordic-winter-tires-95-tread-left-on-steel-rims/1311054662?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

If you do decide to buy used tires, there are 2 things you need to check: (1) tread depth remaining and (2) date the tire was manufactured. 

(1) - most p-rated tires come with 12 or 13/32 tread depth. They should be replaced somewhere between 2 and 4/32 remaining. That means that 1/32 tread wear is 10% of the tire life. For example, if you see tires with 7/32 tread they are about 50-60% worn.

(2) tires age over time. especially winter tires. Make sure the tires are 2 or 3 years old at most. 


Here are a couple more options in Calgary.

The Nokian Hakkapelliitta is probably the best winter tire out there. These come with rims that should fit the x-trail.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/calgary/4-nokian-winter-tires-on-5x114-3-wheels-95-like-new215-65r16/1310895225?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Nokians again. Price seems a bit high. And no rims.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/calgary/215-65r16-nokian-hakkapeliitta-7-studded-winter-tires/1310266223?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Another option:
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/calgary/4-toyo-winter-tires-215-65r-16-with-rims-5x114-3-bolt-pattern/1307136722?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I just bought Nokian Hakkapeliitta 7 from https://www.discounttiredirect.com/ in 225/60/16 for CAD $108 ea. I have a US address and was able to get the $100 USD rebate offered. I have all my US stuff shipped to The UPS Store just across the border in New York State.
I know narrower is better for snow tires but this was the only size available for the last couple of months. I can see why for the price they are selling them.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That was quite the deal for the Nokians X Hale. Congrats on scoring those. I use 225 55 17 Geolandars summers, and 215 60 17 Blizzaks these days for winter, both on nissan alloy rims. 225 60 16 probably feels great. I once tried 225 60 17 and disliked them so much sold them at a loss two weeks later.

Like Chadn I did a quick peek at Kijiji in Calgary, but I am not sure its the right route for Molly as they are all fairly expensive, its probably a far drive to check them out, and they would come with no warranty.

Tony's idea about the Can Tire card zero interest promo is a good one. They even have a 25% sale on at the moment. General brand winter tires get pretty good ratings for a low priced winter tire. They also have some new Chinese Dynamo winter tires that are inexpensive and may be a good value.

You may also want to ask either of the good mechanics you found if they could recommend a good inexpensive tire. They may have a good source for used or low price new ones.

If you are going for first tier winter tires Costco is hard to beat for Michelin or Bridgestone.

Last thought tires do age, but the primary killer is heat and sun. My winter tires do approx 8,000 kms per winter, and are stored on rims in bags in my basement in a closet. I bought them used 3 years ago, and their manufacturing date was 23rd week of 2012. They are now at 7/32 wear and I should get another couple of years use out of them.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

chadn said:


> If you do decide to buy used tires, there are 2 things you need to check: (1) tread depth remaining and (2) date the tire was manufactured.
> 
> (1) - most p-rated tires come with 12 or 13/32 tread depth. They should be replaced somewhere between 2 and 4/32 remaining. That means that 1/32 tread wear is 10% of the tire life. For example, if you see tires with 7/32 tread they are about 50-60% worn.
> 
> (2) tires age over time. especially winter tires. Make sure the tires are 2 or 3 years old at most.


I've been buying used snow tires for a number of years.

First, get yourself a tire depth gauge ($5 at CT) and learn a little about tire markings, wear indicators. wear patterns, etc.

My personal wear history is approximately 2-3/32's per season, so I get ~4 years out of a new tire.

There are lots of people who forget about the snow tires in their garage when they trade in their car or the lease is over, so there a quite a few deals. I'm currently on a set of Cooper WeatherMasters. $300 on rims with 11/32 remaining. Very nice on snow, not as good as the X-ice on ice, but overall a good tire


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is another good Nokian deal 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/calgary/16-winter-tires-need-gone/1310942159

But then you have another 80 to 100 bucks to mount and balance them assuming you already have rims.

If you could negotiate an extra 100 or 150 off these would be a good deal in the 17'' size with actual Nissan alloy rims.


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/...inter-tires-on-nissan-x-trail-rims/1310071489

Obviously they are a bigger outlay of cash, but you could easily pay more for just the tires. Actually reg price on these at Can Tire is 151 each (50 total rebate if you buy 4 now on) + as Tony has pointed out almost 100 to mount balance and install them. The rims are worth more than the tires, and will still have value to sell when the tires are worn.

A nice note explaining you have a limited budget and would like them for your x trail might go a fair way in getting a lower price.
The 215 60 17 size was a bit of a weird one, not really used on other Nissan models so there won't be a lot of demand for them. In terms of other brands that used that size, bmw X1 owners will not want Nissan rims, most of the Jeep models that used that size have gone to the junkyard, and the Hyundai Touring model that used them are pretty rare. Nissan rims won't fit on a subaru so they cant use them otherwise. So... I doubt these people will see lots of people beating down their door for these tires and rims and basically they will want to get them out of their basement. Use your negotiating skills Molly, and I honestly think 450 to 500 is a very fair price. People who pay full price for new tires tend to forget that the price included usually mounting and balancing, taxes and some form of road hazard and wear warranty. Buying used you will have to pay to have them installed and the warranty is non transferable. Good luck whichever way you go.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*Thanks!!*

As usual, thanks for all of your suggestions! I bought a tread gauge yesterday at CT and tried it out. Looks like about 5/32. So they would be OK for another summer, I think, but I think I will look for some good used ones. I won't try the CT promo as I know I will not qualify, but thanks for mentioning it! I'll check out those ads...I have a Kijiji tire search tab open all the time now, haha! 

P.S. Hey Tony, I thought all X-Trails had heated seats! I have the SE model, and my Hublet (small husband, haha) just loves them!


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

X-hale said:


> I just bought Nokian Hakkapeliitta 7 from https://www.discounttiredirect.com/ in 225/60/16 for CAD $108 ea. I have a US address and was able to get the $100 USD rebate offered. I have all my US stuff shipped to The UPS Store just across the border in New York State.
> I know narrower is better for snow tires but this was the only size available for the last couple of months. I can see why for the price they are selling them.


I too have a UPS store just across the border in the states; Montana. Some stuff is so much cheaper in the states even with exchange. I think Molly is near Banff/Canmore. That's a 4-5 drive to the border.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

chadn said:


> I too have a UPS store just across the border in the states; Montana. Some stuff is so much cheaper in the states even with exchange. I think Molly is near Banff/Canmore. That's a 4-5 drive to the border.


Actually, we live south of Longview so about 2 to 3 hours to Carway crossing...but my passport expired, haha!! Might be worth checking into, though, even for non-auto purchases.... like Bloody Mary mix! >


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

http://tirereviewteam.com/do-chinese-tires-measure-up/......be wary of chinese brand tires, especially winter tires. Lots of online negative reviews . Now i do not mean Every chinese made tire, as their are lots of big american and japanese tire companies producing tires in chinese factories that are of good, high rated usage. But a lot of the Chinese tire companies make and sell inferior tires. When their tires (in all categories) are compared by professional tire reviewers they always finish dead last and only are recommended as ''budget buy'' if you just want the cheapest tires and minimal expectations. The chinese Champiro are another low budget, low scoring tire . I worked in a mechanical shop about 6 years ago (not as a mechanic) and often looked up and ordered the Champiro all seasons and snow tires for customers. The shop owner was pushing these things as a ''good tire for the money!''....which was bull****, he just got the tires at a very low price from the tire distributors we called and resold them at suggest list prices (and get a good profit return on the marup). I noticed that a lot of the customers who bought these champiros were either low on funds, had no clue about tire safety and technology, and bottom line, they just wanted ''tires,preferably round!''. https://www.apa.ca/wintertire_reviews.asp


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi Molly, no heated seats on my LE Xtrail ( 16'' tires, no leather heated seats, no power moonroof...). I am in Vancouver and i admit i do not experience true cold and harsh winter weather as majority of Canada does. But we do get the rare snow fall or the rare below zero days and nights . Mostly what weather we get here is non stop pissing cold blowing rain for days/weeks on end from mid october thru end of Spring. So for me , heated seats were never something i just had to have whenever i bought a new or used vehicle, but would of been a nice treat just the same. This Obusforme Heated Cushion for $50 warms the backside and seat, has on/off/low/high settings. Push-button in-line remote control with 3 settings: High/low heat, On/Off
Pressure activated safety switch - shuts off automatically when not in us. The 9 cnd tire reviews seem to be all positive (that is if not fake reviews...) so i will pick one up this morning and give it a try. Has a one year return/refund which is always good to have. Obusforme Heated Cushion | Canadian Tire


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

''no heated seats on my LE Xtrail'', mainly because its not an LEd model (lol could not resist). Most likely an XE with awd option. LE trim came with power leather heated seats.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> ''no heated seats on my LE Xtrail'', mainly because its not an LEd model (lol could not resist). Most likely an XE with awd option. LE trim came with power leather heated seats.


I have the SE with those fabric seats...


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

All the tire companies are making their tires where the labour is cheaper. My new Nokians are made in Russia. My last set we bought for our Outback were made in Puerto Rico of all places. They have a lot of snow there but it falls up and costs $80/gram.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

tonyvancity said:


> . This Obusforme Heated Cushion for $50 warms the backside and seat, has on/off/low/high settings. Push-button in-line remote control with 3 settings: High/low heat, On/Off
> Pressure activated safety switch - shuts off automatically when not in us. The 9 cnd tire reviews seem to be all positive (that is if not fake reviews...) so i will pick one up this morning and give it a try. Has a one year return/refund which is always good to have. Obusforme Heated Cushion | Canadian Tire


I had one of those cushions in a winter beater a few years ago. They do get warm quickly!

Couple of things I learned: The weak point is where the cord goes into the plug and where it enters the cushion. You really don't want it pinched or twisted at those points. Mine failed because the cord got pinched by the seatbelt buckle. I could have easily positioned it so that it was well away, but I didn't think of it.

The second is that straps and and buckles that hold it on the seat are terrible. Unless you do something to beef it up, the cushion will slide around and you'll be sitting half on, half off in no time.

Deal with those issues and it is a nice little thing.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> The 215 60 17 size was a bit of a weird one, not really used on other Nissan models so there won't be a lot of demand for them. In terms of other brands that used that size, bmw X1 owners will not want Nissan rims, most of the Jeep models that used that size have gone to the junkyard, and the Hyundai Touring model that used them are pretty rare. Nissan rims won't fit on a subaru so they cant use them otherwise. So... I doubt these people will see lots of people beating down their door for these tires and rims and basically they will want to get them out of their basement. Use your negotiating skills Molly, and I honestly think 450 to 500 is a very fair price. People who pay full price for new tires tend to forget that the price included usually mounting and balancing, taxes and some form of road hazard and wear warranty. Buying used you will have to pay to have them installed and the warranty is non transferable. Good luck whichever way you go.


Check out this tire comparison tool
https://tiresize.com/comparison/

I have 15 inch winter rims and I run 215 75 15's in the winter. Only 1.8% difference in circumference from my summer stock 215 60 17's so my speedometer is out by 1.8%. The sidewall is taller so they do look different, but the foot print is the same

You can use non-stock sizes, but you want to keep the size difference under 4%


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

ah ok...so my xtrail must be also an XE?.....no leather, no moonroof, just airconditioner and power windows, awd. Also as you remember my search...no rear cargo cover.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi MikeHJ...i checked out that obusForm heated seat and altho it looked ok and would probably be comfortable, i passed on it. I pulled it out of the box to inspect it and seen a warning label on the cord. Among various cautions : Do not us for more then 15 minutes. That made me question of how safe it really is or if it was going to be a pile of crap that shorts out, the wire gets too hot after 15 minutes and fries itself. 15 minutes seems like too short of a time as i would think most people would want it turned on for 30 minutes during commutes (or an hour...) or for people travelling long distances such as a few hours. What do you think? am i being too cautious/paranoid or you think i should buy it and leave it on longer then the 15 minute turn off warning? I do like the fact it is pressure activated and turns off once you haul your butt off of it. Oh and you are correct about the straps that hold it down onto your driver's seat. I had a cheaper heated seat pad 15 years ago and i recall i was always squirming with the seat pad creeping here and there. But i think i can help it stay in place simply. I have a partial roll of that anti slip drawer liner used for toolboxes and cabinet drawers...it is cheap to buy and if i lay a 2 square foot section under the heated pad it will give it grip and should not slide. Amazon.com - Con-Tact Brand Grip Premium Non-Adhesive Non-Slip Shelf and Drawer Liner, 12-Inches by 4-Feet, Black - Contact Grip Black


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

http://s38.photobucket.com/user/tonyvancity/story


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

http://[URL=http://s38.photobucket.com/user/tonyvancity/media/anti%20slip_zpse2nmyzak.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

PhotoBandit doesn't do 3rd party hosting anymore unless you pay a huge ransom. It has really messed up old posts on a lot of forums. Where there used to be pictures you get the ransom note instead. It should be against the law.
I use Imgur now but there are many others that are still free.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi MikeHJ,
You misunderstood my post. I was trying to point out to Molly that someone selling a used set of X trail rims with 215 60 17 tires, has a relatively small market. Consequently, the seller will not get tons of calls. The point wasn't what other size tires the x takes, it was what other vehicles used the 215 60 17 size. 
Frankly I was surprised how expensive the used 16 and 17 inch options are in Calgary. I think Molly has 16'' rims and possibly only one set of them. My assumption is if that she just buys tires she will also be facing around $200 in extra expense every year having tire changes done in spring and fall. So I saw the opportunity of getting a complete extra set of rims with pretty much new tires as having extra value for her. If she could get them for around 500 all in, already mounted and balanced, I think it would be a great deal.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> H I was trying to point out to Molly that someone selling a used set of X trail rims with 215 60 17 tires, has a relatively small market. Consequently, the seller will not get tons of calls.


I was just trying to expand upon your point. I used to have the same problem with an old Suzuki: a strange tire size and a unique bolt pattern on the rims. It took me 2 years to find cheap rims. When I finally did, the guy was happy to get rid of them because he was getting no interest.

I seem to find more snow tire options for the 15 inch rims than the 17's. I think the 15 inch rims are stock for an Altima (something common anyway) and the tires are stock for a Honda CRV or Rav 4 (not sure) Once I had the 15 inch rims, then my tire options seemed to multiple


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok I get where you are coming from. However the problem is the 15 in 215 70 15 size has more applications, and tends to be on models built prior to 2002. Again a quick look at Kijii in Calgary does not show many good options, most are in the 400 range with steel rims and have limited life left in them. Having to buy 15''rims and possibly spacers as well as then having the tires mounted would add to cost, and in some ways I think its easier to identify a good tire than a good rim.
One thing of interest I discovered, was if you buy the Hankook IPikes at Can Tire there is a significant difference in the price between the 215 65 16s and the 215 60 17s with the 17s being almost 150 each while the 16s are around 100 each.
Hopefully we are being of some help for Molly. I must admit I am tempted to respond to the Kijiji add with the X trail alloy rims, asking the seller if they might consider helping out an older couple on a fixed income who would like to keep their X trail safely on the road this winter. I would spell out how those rims and tires are of limited interest to anyone but an X trail owner, and that buying used you are foregoing any form of warranty or free rotation services that is part of the original tire price. I would tell them I would understand if they want to hold out for a higher price, but that if they could find it in their heart to help you out, you would be very appreciative and gratefull. Tell them you could afford to give them somewhere between 400 and 500 ( or even less), and that they would be really helping you out if they would agree. A truthfull appeal to someone's better nature can be quite effective, and would allow them to feel good about the transaction. I may be wrong but I think its worth a try.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Molly, have you phoned ay of the auto wreckers in the calgary area? or Lethbridge? i found this in lethbridge....Search Results >>> Useable Used Auto Parts Can-AB(Lethbridge) Request_Quote 403-317-3166 Request_Insurance_Quote. .2005
Wheel
Nissan X Trail	(16x6-1/2), steel AFTMKT $40. i dont know how many 16'' steel xtrail rims this wrecker has but call the phone number and find out.  > Useable Used Auto Parts Can-AB(Lethbridge) Request_Quote 403-317-3166


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

also Molly, call this calgary autowrecker...$40 per 16'' steel xtrail rim....Affordable Auto Wreckers
5620 94th Ave SE Calgary, AB T2C [email protected]

store phone number 403-236-8116 ( if this place does not have xtrail steel rims, ask the parts person to put it on a ''hotline''....where he puts out a call to various Other autowreckers in the region to see if they carry the part you need.)


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

tonyvancity said:


> Molly, have you phoned ay of the auto wreckers in the calgary area? or Lethbridge? i found this in lethbridge....Search Results >>> Useable Used Auto Parts Can-AB(Lethbridge) Request_Quote 403-317-3166 Request_Insurance_Quote. .2005
> Wheel
> Nissan X Trail	(16x6-1/2), steel AFTMKT $40. i dont know how many 16'' steel xtrail rims this wrecker has but call the phone number and find out.  > Useable Used Auto Parts Can-AB(Lethbridge) Request_Quote 403-317-3166


Yes, I posted about Useable Auto quite awhile back as being a good place for Nissan stuff. I'll check them again. Thanks for reminding me!

Quad, thanks for trying to help me save money.... things are just tight for us. "Older couple"! Do I sound old? I turn 59 this month, so I guess I am getting up there; Hublet is 84. Out hunting today with his 81 year old buddy, haha!! But I digress.  I'll recheck the ads on Kijiji and refresh my memory. Now, I took the Little Silver Bus out yesterday west of Turner Valley on some nice wintery roads, and was less than thrilled with the ABS kicking in and the car sliding at stops that I didn't think would be that bad. When I had the Michelin Ice tires, I recall the ABS hardly ever kicking in. Does that make sense? :|


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey, I just found this article.... 

Enter Hakka 9 ? The 2017 NAF Winter Tire Test | Saskatchewan Studded Tire Club


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly,
Forgive me for aging you. I knew your husband was older and retired so I was guessing you were a bit older than you are obviously.
That was a good article re winter tire rankings. Seems a bit skewed towards euro offerings, but still gives an idea of the better quality winter tires. Glad to see the Hankooks get very good ratings. I am trying to save you some money as per usual lol, but mainly in terms of gettng the most for your money. If you can swing 400 to 500 right now, it would be worth trying for those Hankook's on Nissan 17'' alloy rims off an x trail in Calgary. They will be a perfect fit for the hub and lugs, no need to pay for mounting and balancing, and no need or desire to buy hubcaps. Those tires also give you the option to have studs inserted if you so desire, and its legal in your neck of the world. 

In terms of the steel rims in Lethbridge, I believe those are aftermarket rims not specifically Nissan or Infiniti ones-- 40 each used is not a great deal in my opinion when they retail new for around 60 each. Guess it depends on what your budget is for these.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I messaged this guy...this size will fit my rim, correct?

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/calgary/4x-goodyear-ultra-grip-winter-tires-225-60-r16/1311603621

Or these?? The gal says they have 75-80% tread left....but will the rims fit?

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/calgary/nordic-winter-tires/1307106909


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I am shocked. The ones I have been talking about are sold already. Clearly someone wanted to upgrade...

Re the tires you just posted... not the greatest in my opinion. What is unclear to me is are you looking for a second set of rims, or do you have a spare set. Otherwise were you thinking of having your all weather tires removed and using those rims for the winter tires?

with regard to the Nissan altima ones you just posted. Yes you could use those. Same lug pattern and centre bore, only difference is they are 7 wide x 16 diameter whereas the X trail ones were 6.5'' wide. I just find that the tires on them are an old style tread, and that you may be able to find better quality ones.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is a good deal for Nissan steel rims
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/...n-steel-winter-rims-excellent-cond/1311538839


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes, I saw those ones were gone already! I read reviews on both Goodyear tires I was looking at, and they both look to be well received for the price. The Ultra Grips would just go on my current rims. The ones with rims are more worn but then I have rims. I am not in a panic, so I could probably just keep looking....


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi Molly,
> 
> In terms of the steel rims in Lethbridge, I believe those are aftermarket rims not specifically Nissan or Infiniti ones-- 40 each used is not a great deal in my opinion when they retail new for around 60 each. Guess it depends on what your budget is for these.


I look at not having dedicated winter rims as $50 per tire annual expense ($25 to mount and balance the snows in the fall, $25 to do the same in the spring) . Even if you pay $40 for used rims (and $25 to mount snows one time), you pretty much break even after the first year. But, yeah...$40 for used steel rims is too much.

And just because someone is asking $40 doesn't mean they won't take $30.

Best source for rims are junkyards.....now that you know Altima rims fit, ask for them

I've run Ultra Grips before and they were fine. Not as good as X-ice, but if they have good tread and a good price, then they are a solid buy


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well if Nordics are fine, what about this idea
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/calgary/215-65-r16-tires-and-rims-5-x-114-3/1305524174

and then this

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/calgary/goodyear-nordic-winter-tire-215-65-r16/1310603654

100 bucks total or less with a bit of negotiating.
20 or so to change the bad tire and balance it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

215 65 16 GISLAVED NORDFROST available $60 each here
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/...60r16-205-55r16-215-70r16-and-more/1304276687

another good deal

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/calgary/4-winter-tires-for-sale/1306994174

and these

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/calgary/used-winter-hankook-tires-215-65r16/1309745949

AND A HOT OFF THE PRESS NEW ONE
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/...ire-came-from-2006-dodge-grand-car/1311515527

I will check if the rims would work and report back.
Yes Molly the rims will fit same lug pattern, and wheel offset. Only difference is the centre bore is bigger 71.6 cm vs 66.1 cm for the Nissan ones. So a cheap 5mm spacer will do the trick and they will be perfect for your x trail. I hope you see this and can get on them quick. 250 including rims for good tires is a great deal!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

And my last possibility.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/calgary/xtrail-winter-tires-on-rims-215-65r16/1308537096

I had a set of those I used for 6 years and sold used with good tread left. The Toyos are really good.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

just be very careful and thorough when buying used tires from anywhere. I was given 4 near new tires by my neighbor off a bmw. 20'' inch tires that i looked up and worth $350 each per tire retail. My neighbor got them off his friend and gave them to me as i was out of work and helping me earn a few bucks. So finally i list and sell them on Kijiji and craigslist, a nice young family man bought them for $280 /set of 4. Next day he called me to say he tok to get installed and the tire shop told him all four tires had knife puncture wounds in the sidewalls! neither I , my neighbor or the tire buyer saw anything wrong with the tires...they all looked new and all 3 of us inspected the tires before i sold them. In fact they looked so new that these tires had the little nibs still on the sidewall from the manufacturing process. The tires looked to have less then 50 klms on the tread. Anyways, i felt bad (nobody was trying to con or rip off the tire buyer...the punctures were invisible and only showed up when mounted on rims and inflated..leaked very badly. ) I refunded the guy his money and the tires are back in neigbours garage waiting to be taken to some tire recycler and shredded so nobody can use them and get hurt or killed. So Molly, be sure to really inspect any use tires you buy . If you buy any used tires not mounted on rims , either try and talk the seller into going with you to a tire shop and get their professional approval . Because if you buy from a private person off of craigs/kijiji (or wherever) it is very easy for them to take your money and refuse to refund....they can say too bad/too sad, see ya sucker!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Tony that is a first and fortunately a very rare occurence. Still a bmw is more likely to suffer vandalism, and its not as if the original owner of them would not have known all four tires were flat when that happened. All four tires stabbed... someone was a little pissed at the guy. Its your neighbor who should have told you they were only good to use as swings. 
I have bought a number of things off kijiji and have bought a number of sets of tires. Most everyone I have dealt with has been a pleasure.
Like anything buyer beware, but when you are meeting someone at their home to check the tires they are usually not out to screw you over.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i think i know what happened......i bet my neighbor was unaware of his friend's tire issue. My neighbor is about 63, very positive good natured ex hong konger, a produce store operator, known him for 20-21 years (just saying he honest and nothing that he would of done). But his ''friend'' i do not know, never met. I have hunch his buddy gave him the tires after he vandalized them to do an insurance scam and just gave my neighbor the tires to store in his garage ..maybe saying to him..''oh just sell them and get whatever you can get...i got new tires now!''. We have a lot of scammers in the metro vancouver area...police are constantly warning buyers to use caution when purchasing off of kijjiji and craigslist want ads. Some have been robbed at knife point/gun point, others have been robbed in their cars when they go to meet a seller (example: person selling jewelry, small car parts/ipods/smartphones/you name it). I t has become so bad that the police here tell potential buyers and sellers to do their business near a local police station or in a mall food court in public where unlikely to get scammed or robbed. Anyways, just saying Molly should be wise and inspect and keep a lookout for scammers as it does happen now and then.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

tonyvancity said:


> j If you buy any used tires not mounted on rims , either try and talk the seller into going with you to a tire shop and get their professional approval .


No Kijiji seller is going to do that. And I doubt many tire shops would offer any opinion on used tires being sold by someone else.

And knife punctures in all 4 tires that no one could see? Well, one thing's for sure: there's a scammer and at least one idiot involved.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think you live in a rough part of Vancouver. I would think most Kijiji scammers are selling electronics. Used winter tires not so much.
Heck I got my current dog off Kijiji.

And Mike is right, I cant see a tire shop doing such a thing, and if I were the seller there is no way I am lugging tires somewhere, nor am I letting you take them without paying me. I would think it was you trying to scam me lol.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I got my X-Trail off Kijiji. Oh and my '82 Honda 650 Nighthawk, 2012 Moto Guzzi Norge, snowblower, Bang & Olufsen turntable, etc. etc. etc.
Never had a problem.

Ooops hijack alert! This is about snow tires.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

X-hale said:


> I got my X-Trail off Kijiji. Oh and my '82 Honda 650 Nighthawk, 2012 Moto Guzzi Norge, snowblower, Bang & Olufsen turntable, etc. etc. etc.
> Never had a problem.
> 
> Ooops hijack alert! This is about snow tires.


Nice. I had a 96 Nighthawk imported from California for a couple years. It was a fantastic little bike. 650 inline 4. Black and chrome. Miss that bike.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> I would think most Kijiji scammers are selling electronics. Used winter tires not so much.


Never say never. I've heard quite a few convoluted stories about the car they used to own or their buddy wanted then to sell them for him, etc. Or they're not at his place, but somewhere else. 

Most of Kijiji's tire issues are people not knowing the value or lying about the age or condition. Arm yourself with a little knowledge.

If I'm interested in particular make/model, then I look up the specs on the tire so I know what the tread depth was brand new, where the age markings are, etc.

If the seller says they've only been used 2 seasons, then I expect to see x amount of tread depth in a certain range and the manufacture date in the 3-4 year mark. I expect a certain amount of BS (ie if they say 8/32 in the ad, then it's probably closer to 7) If the story doesn't add up, I walk away.

I find most sellers base their asking price on what they paid originally and the useable life they have left. They forget about mounting/balancing, that they are paying for a warranty, etc. I will never pay more than 60% for a used tire and it would have to be in it's first season to command that price.

I kinda work backwards on the remaining tire life. I burn off about 2/32 per season on snow tires. Snow tires are useless as snow tires under 4/32 (Legal down to 2/32, but useless in snow) I'm willing to pay $20-$30 per season remaining with the last season for free. So, under 6/32, I'm only interested if they're free (ie I want the rims) 7/32's $20, 8/32's $35-40, 9-10/32's $50-60 depending on the brand. There's no point in paying more because above that you might as well just buy new and get the warranty and the free rotations and all the other stuff.

I find that people that go on about what they originally paid tend to shut up when I say that they got a warranty for that price and are they offering a warranty?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree with pretty much everything you are saying Mike. Only proviso is I factor in the original price of the tire, and 17'' tires are more expensive in general than 16 or 15, same with higher speed rated tires. Wear rate will be affected by the tire compound and you can pay more to get more grip, but the compromise is tire life.

I prefer to buy from individuals rather than used tire dealers who advertise on Kijiji. There is a guy in Aylmer who has metal sheds full of tires, some are good some are crap, but they all get stored improperly and bake for a few months during the summer. Moreover they have no clue of the history.

My ideal is the person who changed vehicles and is stuck with winter tires from their previous lease. I also find that part of the equation for them is that you are clearing up space for them in their basement or garage.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just in case Molly gets the Yokohama Ice Guards on Dodge Caravan rims for $250. The extra part you would need to make them exact fit would be this
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alloy-Whee...71-6-66-1-Wheel-Spacer-Set-of-4-/251275284783.
Ideally you can spend a bit more on them and get them made out of aluminium rather than plastic.
Most auto parts stores will carry these, and they snap into the hub hole of the rims.
Here is the listing again.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/...ire-came-from-2006-dodge-grand-car/1311515527


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

also the Tire shops and many mechanic shops (that have room ) will often sell used tires. If you buy from them at least you are dealing with people who know about tires and might offer some kind of very basic warranty or refund if sold a set of tires with issues.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

At Canadian Tire, I believe these would be the ones you need
MR LUGNUT CATALOGUE NUMBER HR72-6606-4 provides the dimensions. Outside diam 72mm inside 66.06 dim pack of 4

As an aside, how is it that a large corp such as Can Tire has such a crappy website? They make everything difficult to find with too many clicks needed.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

tonyvancity said:


> also the Tire shops and many mechanic shops (that have room ) will often sell used tires. If you buy from them at least you are dealing with people who know about tires and might offer some kind of very basic warranty or refund if sold a set of tires with issues.


I was thinking of doing that.... I may be the one gal who gets schnookered, haha! I do have a tread gauge now, though! Hubby is still not convinced so I need to work on him a bit... today we are butchering deer, so can't hang out on Kijiji till later. I certainly appreciate all the suggestions...Quad is working overtime on this! I figure no sense getting something that is not quite a bit better than what is on there. Also, quite a few folks do not pull their ad when the item has sold, I hate that!! Encountered some of those. And quite a few say FIRM on their price, too.

Now, does anyone on here have experience with Goodyear Ultra Grip? I also learned about Gislaved tires...never heard of them till now! I wonder if I should run studded tires for as much worrying as I do over slippery roads! Sigh....so much to ponder!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

''And knife punctures in all 4 tires that no one could see? Well, one thing's for sure: there's a scammer and at least one idiot involved.''...nobody was scamming anybody, at least not I or my neigbour who gave me the tires. The tires sat in his garage for probably 2-3 years and that is where they sat till the day my buyer came to check them out . They were 20'' continentals all seasons, a very high end expensive tires that listed for $350 and up. They were not mounted on rims, they looked near new. All i could do was do a quick visual inspection and i never saw any slice/puncture marks anywhere. I never thought to somehow put my weight on each tire to see if a slice mark popped up on each tire, but again the tires looked so new that most of the little rubber sidewall nibs were still present. You just could not see any visible cuts/slices/holes Anywhere, they would have to be mounted on rims and filled with air to test if they leaked or not. My tire buyer was a nice guy of about age 30. When he called next day to tell me about his tire shop discovering all 4 tires were knifed (upon filling with air ) i was mystified and all i could say was ''bring them back to me, i ask my neighbor and if true, i give you back your money''. He came back with tires, was not angry, we checked them out. He was taller and could lean on the tires with his weight to get the sidewalls to flex, exposing where the knife slits were. Neighbor and I were stunned and clueless as to how/when/why, all i could do was apologize for wasting the buyers time and gave him his cash back. He was never upset, good natured..he could tell i am honest and was not something me or neighbor were trying to pull, we explained neighbour got the tire a few years ago from his buddy and just sat in the garage undisturbed . Anyways, my point of the story was to say buyer beware, to check out anything you get from an online seller . Quadararia, actually i do not live in a rough art of town. It is the way things are here in my city. Property crimes, vandalism, scamming/fraud can be very high levels and problematic here.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually to the best of my knowlege major Tire Stores will not sell used tires. And, if I may point something out... earlier you posted how a boss of yours had you peddling low quality tires for profit reasons so should we really believe every business has the consumer's best interest at heart?
I and a number of people here have bought used tires with great success. We are just trying to help Molly get a good deal. In all the links I have provided, I have looked carefully at the pics for even wear and have some knowledge about the tire quality. In every case I believe I have given her a better quality and price option than the ones she had identified. I appreciate caution but I really feel you are going overboard here, and creating confusion to the point of inaction.
In an ideal world she and everyone is rich and price is no object, in which case I say new tires, new rims, new lugnuts, nitrogen fill, and a new set of tire pressure monitors for 2K plus. That is not the case here, but she still needs winter tires and even with 50% wear they will be better than the all weather or all seasons she has on the car now. Moreover, it will allow her to get extra use out of those as her summer tires.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

here in metro vancouver we do have many new tire retailers with their wharehouses out in the suburbs who sell wholesale new and used tires. No point listing them here as that will be no use for Molly, but i bet they do the same in calgary. I'm just giving Molly some options. Molly herself stated ''I was thinking of doing that.... I may be the one gal who gets schnookered, haha!''....i just gave a bit of caution and dont think i went overboard. She can take all our comments and make a wise inform decision. If she cannot find any good used tires (rims) maybe her best bet is to go with CND Tire or walmart / a major new tire retailer and go with a no interest/monthly installment plan.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

What s the need for ring spacers?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I do not know about places in BC but here locally-- none of Canadian Tire, Point S, Frisby Tire, OK Tire, GoodYear will sell used tires. There are a couple of places that advertise on Kijiji that sell used tires, and I think a number of junkyards would have some.
As you say up to Molly, but I am comfortable with the tires I have recommended, and I very much doubt she will be suckered.

As for the stabbed tires...we had a psycho niece who did this to one of our tires once. Sadly puncturing a tire through the sidewall makes it unrepairable. The idiot is not you or your neighbor its whoever decided to keep them after they had been removed from the rims they were on. Why would someone have kept them?. All I can think is someonne went dumpster diving at a tire shop which I guess could happen.

Anyway I still think those Yokohama's look good. I am curious, is there any reason you can see not to buy them? I cannot see their manufacturing date on any of the pics, but with winter tires unless I see major crazing or minor cracking I would be willing to install 6 year old winter tires no problem. Heck I bought a set of Toyo Observes used ( 3 years old at the time) and then used them 6 years, and then sold them used to a guy for $100 with 5-6/32 of tread left. He had them mounted and then sent me a thank you email for the great tires. I would have used them another winter but I found a great deal on 2 year old blizzaks ($280 for all 4 with 9/32-- at 6.5 now and will probably use them for another two winters. The Blizzaks seem to wear faster than the Toyos did


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Otomodo
Found a set of Dodge Caravan winter tires for Molly. The rims would be a perfect fit on ours with the additon of a hub centric spacer, so was just trying to specify the size needed, and what the option would be at Can Tire to buy them.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

used tire retailers in calgary : Good Tire Calgary Shop - Calgary New & Used: Tires and Wheels - Open Every Day , Used Tires | WardTireCraft, found this : 215 65 16
Nokian WR Sport Utility (winter) 
Quantity: 4
Price: Call for Price
Notes: 275$ Winter at Calgary's Cheapest Tire Shop | New & Used Tires | GOOD DEAL TIRE in calgary (not sure if molly has 16s or 17's), Tire Search - MegaTire Calgary Ltd. (403) 277-6392 for used tires, https://tiresite.ca/ has used 16'' & 17'' used winter tires 403 272-3343 , Zee Tire Services Calgary has new 16'' and 17'' winters tires for xtrail, may have used stock, best to call Phone: 403-9035467, 403-4794900, Calgary AB Tire Shop Country Tire Automotive | www.countrytireautomotive.ca ( i had used Country Tire in vancouver a few times and they were the cheapest prices for new And had a huge used tire inventory. call the calgary store and maybe they have winter tires for you 403-590-1521), http://www.kaltire.com( kal tire calgary has many 16/17'' new snow tires with rebates, some used snow tires in stock...they also want $25 per tire mount and balance) , Tirecraft calgary has 16 and 17 winter tires with mail in rebates , not sure if carry used tires but most likely. https://tirecraft.com/dealer/tirecraft-calgary-chinook-centre/ and finally Fair Deal Tire/calgary has new and used tires with good google reviews Fair Deal Tire
Directions
4.2
43 Google reviews
Tire shop in Calgary, Alberta
Address: 2740 17 Ave SE, Calgary, AB T2A
Hours: Open today · 7AM–8PM
Phone: (403) 273-5243


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow, look at all the posting since this morning! Finished our deer, so I can catch up.... I will be in Calgary tomorrow for awhile, so may check out some things. All these suggestions will help others out there who may be pondering used winter tires, besides me! Thanks, you guys!!!


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

otomodo said:


> What s the need for ring spacers?


The center bore on most after market rims is usually larger than OEM specs so that the rims can be used on a wide variety of cars with the same bolt pattern. Spigot rings fill that gap and keep the rim centered in the hub. Pretty important on cars that are made for hub centric rims and a cheap way of doing it. Otherwise your rim options would have to be make, model and year specific.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Sadly puncturing a tire through the sidewall makes it unrepairable. The idiot is not you or your neighbor its whoever decided to keep them after they had been removed from the rims they were on. Why would someone have kept them?. All I can think is someonne went dumpster diving at a tire shop which I guess could happen.


That's probably exactly what happened. And all 4 were slashed by the shop rookie using a crowbar to remove them from the rim.

Whatever happened, someone at some time in the tire's life knew they were ruined and passed them off as good.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

at somepoint either I or my neighbor need to load up them tires and drop them off at a tire recylcer or a canadian tire drop off spot. I might take a hacksaw to each tire , cut a 5 inch slot and make it very obvious they are junk and unusable incase they somehow get back into circulation.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

MikeHJ said:


> Spigot rings fill that gap and keep the rim centered in the hub.


Aren't the conical lugs suppose to do that?

A few years back,i was shopping for a set of 4 mags and ct tried to sell me those spacers. 
After speaking with a tire salesman and a regular race driver, he told me that those spacers are a waste of money. If you install the lug nuts properly, the wheel will center itself. 
The 6 years i had my civic with the aftermarket mags, never had a vibration or any kind of issue even at redline speeds.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

otomodo said:


> If you install the lug nuts properly, the wheel will center itself.


That's the thing: if you don't install the lugs properly (IE not in a star pattern) then the wheel will not center itself. Or if you use acorn style lugs. The little ring just makes it hard to put the rim on off-center (and gives a dust cover something to snap onto)


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

UPDATE! I am still looking...kinda slacked off while we had no snow! Found an older thread on here about tire sizes, and thinking a taller tire might be OK, too. More options if I include 215-70-16 and 225-70-16 to the search...I have a GPS so not worried about the odometer issue. Also, I have messages out to two of the used tire outfits suggested by Tony.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't know...I just read an old post by Quad on an older thread bout tires, and he commented that a taller sidewall has its disadvantages.... more weight, not so good handling. Maybe I should just keep to the original 215-65-16 or a 225-60-16. Been snowing all day!!

Has anyone tried Nokian WRG3? I guess they are called an all-weather tire as well, but seem to have a lot of happy customers. I try to find reviews from people in Alberta where we can have such crazy weather.... If I get winters, then I have to buy some more tires in the spring. Oh well. :nerd:


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Nokian WRG3 are a compromise at best. A friend went through a bunch of sets on his Jetta wagon until they quite honouring the mileage warranty. They were so so in the snow and wore out as quick as snow tires come spring. If you are buying Nokian get *real* Nokian snow tires. They are fantastic. I have Hakkapellita 7 on my X-Trail and they are truly amazing.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Molly, i suggest keeping to the stock tire size and buying a good set of four snow tires. Go to this american website TIRE.RACK.COM.....use the 215-65-r16 as the reference point . Shows you what snowtires are available AND if you click on the tire it will take you to customer reviews, professional reviews, performance, etc. Keep in mind the prices are in usa dollars but this gives you a good idea on which new tires to purchase in your area. https://tires.tirerack.com/tires/Snow Tire 215 65-16


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

molly said:


> Has anyone tried Nokian WRG3? I guess they are called an all-weather tire as well, but seem to have a lot of happy customers. I try to find reviews from people in Alberta where we can have such crazy weather.... If I get winters, then I have to buy some more tires in the spring. Oh well. :nerd:


I had a set of Nokian WR G2. They were a good winter tire. They just didn't last all that long. I only got 40 or 50k km's out of them. They have, or had, a mileage guaranty of 80k km's so I did get a bunch of credit on my next set of tires. It's a bit of a trade off. Nice that you don't have to do a seasonal change-over. 

I live in South-Eastern BC. We are supposed to be getting 25-30cm of snow tonight. The Nokians (WRG2) were good for here.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Here are 2 online tires outlets based in Montreal. I buy a lot of tires and usually shop in the USA because they are 40% or more cheaper. With the exchange rate these 2 Montreal places are as cheap or cheaper than the tire rack or discount tire direct in the USA.
The first is: www.quattrotires.com They often have free shipping. My daughter had a set delivered to Golden, BC and it was very inexpensive.

The other is: https://pmctire.com/en/tires.tire


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hey i was looking over the quattrotires.com website and they do seem to have very good prices on new tires. Shipping not free, but actually still very cheap (only $13.45 to ship a set of four snowtires from montreal to vancouver). Cool thing about the tireshop and website is that you can have the tires shipped to your home or a quattrotire affiliate installation shop nearby your home. I clicked on that and it gives the price to install 4 tires ...ranging from $96 to $120 . I already have my new Cooper tires from just this March so for now i bookmark and keep this site till one day i need tires again. Thanks.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

X-hale said:


> The first is: www.quattrotires.com They often have free shipping. My daughter had a set delivered to Golden, BC and it was very inexpensive.
> 
> The other is: https://pmctire.com/en/tires.tire


I didn't saw a deal in there. 
I could have a set of 4 tires from a local garage, 80$ tx inc. installed and balanced. 
I bought 4 215-45-17 at Costco for 190$ each, Michelin x-ice 3, 6 years guaranteed. 
These guy s are selling them at 230$
I would stay away from the sailun tires.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I give up on Molly's quest, but wish her and everyone a Merry Christmas and all the best for the holidays.

Enjoy the new Michelin's Otomodo. Are they on the X trail or the Lexus?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Merry Christmas and all the best for the holidays.
> 
> Enjoy the new Michelin's Otomodo. Are they on the X trail or the Lexus?


Merry Christmas to you as well. 

The Michelin s are on the lexus, on the Xtrail is the walmart tires bought 12 years ago


----------



## autovairas (Dec 21, 2017)

I bought Hankook tires too. Think bought same 3 season in the row.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

wow...you have the Walmart snowtires on your Xtrail from 12 years ago? you got 12 seasons of winter on them? they look brand new.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well that is what he has been telling us, but its hard to believe those winter steelies are 12 years old with all the salt they use here in Quebec...


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

tonyvancity said:


> wow...you have the Walmart snowtires on your Xtrail from 12 years ago? you got 12 seasons of winter on them? they look brand new.


The thing is, the tires are mounted on the car the day before the first snow falls and are taken out days after the last storm or the 15th of March.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

They look like 12 year old tread design. Snow tires have come a long way in 12 years.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

X-hale said:


> Snow tires have come a long way in 12 years.


Not if it s made in china


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

lol...funny you shoud mention chinese snow tires...i know in previous posts i dissed chinese brand snowtires, but now i need two front snow tires for the 08 dodge caravan cargo van i use for my mobile auto glass trade. I suggested my employer just buy the Champiro Icepro if he can get a good discount from his buddy tire shop owner friend. (he wanted to look for used snow tires but he kept stalling with excuses it got so late in the season...). So tomorrow when i can i am heading to that tire shop and see what is available....i will inquire about the Champiros as Vancouver currently has icy snow from the other day but most likely get bit of snow and lots of rain as is norm for winter weather here. I just want decent enough snow tires that will safely get me thru my mobile work day without skidding into other drivers. The tires i have on now are 60% remaining all seasons and they seem like crap on just rainy streets.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> I give up on Molly's quest, but wish her and everyone a Merry Christmas and all the best for the holidays.


Haha...I do not blame you! Happy Christmas to you and everyone else on here! And if nothing else, this discussion has lots of information on winter tires.
Cheers!

P.S. Next time I surface on this thread, it will be to tell you what I have bought.... >


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

otomodo said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well.
> 
> The Michelin s are on the lexus, on the Xtrail is the walmart tires bought 12 years ago


Some say that tires should be replaced after 7 years because the rubber breaks down and won't perform as well. I am curious if you have noticed a significant decrease in the performance of your 12 year old tires?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Do Bamboo said:


> I am curious if you have noticed a significant decrease in the performance of your 12 year old tires?


Not at all and quite often i push things to the limit. If you zoom into the tire you 'll see the rubber link between two blocks on the tire missing. A few years back, i took a knife and cut it all(inside and outside)


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

you probably are thinking of dry tire rot.....one of the pitfalls of either having too old tires or buying used tires and not knowing the manufacturer dates/owner history......https://www.rightturn.com/tire-guide/dry-rot-tires/


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*Found some tires!*

Next week, we will be going to get a set of Toyo G-02-PLUS Open Country winter tires, with new winter rims in 215/70/R16 (with less than 2000 km), for $450.00, and the guy will install them for us in his garage for free.... He works on vehicles in his garage in winter, and bent over backwards making sure they will work for us. I double checked with a couple tire shops also...one shop said the different size would affect the ABS and the other shop (same chain) did some calculations and said it was an acceptable 3.1% variance and should be just fine. I guess some little old lady owed money to the seller for other repairs to her SUV and he took her winter tires pending payment, but she never came back! I had Toyos a few years back with my RAV-4...I guess I should wait till we get them on before announcing this, but think I found a good deal!! He did not even want a deposit...


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

3% is usually considered the limit when changing tire size. 3.1% is not a problem.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to hear you found some finally Molly. I am with X Hale, the size won't be a problem. You will be going faster than your spedometer is showing but only slightly and the sidewall will be a bit higher. The Toyos are good tires I used them on mine for 6 winters. They are long lasting tires. They were discontinued a few years ago and replaced by Observe GO5s. Curious when the ones you are buying were made? Hopefully they are being balanced.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> You will be going faster than your spedometer is showing but only slightly and the sidewall will be a bit higher. The Toyos are good tires I used them on mine for 6 winters.


That size difference won't be a problem.

I dropped from a 17" rim to a 15" rim for my snow tires (mainly because I had the rims). The sidewall is higher (looks a bit like a cartoon car) and the ride should be softer with more roll, but I haven't noticed it. Even making the 90 degree turn into my driveway, there's a nice, even depth tread mark


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually Molly the only thing that bugs me is I don't think they are a great deal. I just checked and last those were made was 2011, and I think they are coming with a good dose of bs about 2k of wear and the whole story behing them.

I assume they are these ones
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/calgary/215-70-r16-winter-tires/1323469750

Here is a much better deal and I am sure the guy would accept 450 cash

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/...zzak-ws80-tires-on-nissan-oem-rims/1318638731

Proper size, off Nissan X trail, H speed rating , newest model Bridgestone Blizzak WS80. And if you get rid of the X trail in the next couple of years you could still sell them used

or here
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/...eme-winter-contact-215-65r-16-102t/1305868561
Cheaper with more wear but if they were on a Rogue they will fit.

I am curious what the best and brightest here think???


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

This far into the winter *any* snow tires are good at this point. I would stick with the Toyo. They look like new.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Glad to hear you found some finally Molly. I am with X Hale, the size won't be a problem. You will be going faster than your spedometer is showing but only slightly and the sidewall will be a bit higher. The Toyos are good tires I used them on mine for 6 winters. They are long lasting tires. They were discontinued a few years ago and replaced by Observe GO5s. Curious when the ones you are buying were made? Hopefully they are being balanced.


He advertised them as mounted and balanced on the rims....


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Quad, I saw those Blizzaks but wondered why the rims looked so bad if only a year old, so did not call...he has had them up for awhile. I dunno. I could keep second guessing myself, but this guy seems legit...sounds like he does mechanic work in the winter, and construction in the summer. He seems knowledgeable, and did a bunch of checking around and calculations to make sure these would work. He said these were the ones just before the new line with walnut shells came out.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What do you mean the rims for the Blizzaks look fine, same with the ones for the Rogue. They just haven't been cleaned. Anyway my guess is the big part of the value for you is the guy will install them. Still they are long wearing tires if you don't use them in warm weather, and will be better than cheap chinese new ones. However they aren't as new as the seller claims, and the as new pricing he stated was exagerated.
Anyway the ad is now down so I take it you have bought them.
The Observe GO2 was replaced by the Observes GSi5 and both used walnut shells in the compound. As I said I used the GO2's on my Xtrail for 6 winters. They are good tires, just a bit older tire technology now. I am really curious what the date stamp on them is.

Not seeking to confuse you further, but will also point out the ones you are getting are light truck tires vs passenger tires that the X came with. They will be heavier which means more weight per axle, though I don't know if for your driving style you will notice much difference. 

All the best for the New Year.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Will also admit I find the used tire prices in Calgary to be very high
For fun compare them to some Kijij offerings in Ottawa Gatineau
https://www.kijiji.ca/b-ottawa-gatineau-area/215-65-16/k0l1700184?dc=true


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Will also admit I find the used tire prices in Calgary to be very high
> For fun compare them to some Kijij offerings in Ottawa Gatineau
> https://www.kijiji.ca/b-ottawa-gatineau-area/215-65-16/k0l1700184?dc=true


Wow, no kidding! I would have liked to try Gislaveds but they are a lot of money and only seem to come off VWs and Volvos out here, so usually too small...oh well!


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Actually Molly the only thing that bugs me is I don't think they are a great deal. I just checked and last those were made was 2011...


Say, where did you read that? I am trying to pin him down on the DOT stamp but the photo he sent is not clear and he has not gotten back to me for a bit. He said he will repost if I don't get them by Tuesday. I did some reading and it sounds like 6 years is the recommended max. age for tires.... :crying:


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I wouldn't let the age worry you too much. If they are in good shape with lots of tread and no cracks you'll be fine.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree with X Hale. The tires from the pics have most of their tread and have not been used a whole lot. They were long lasting to begin with, and were a top rated winter tire. The ones I bought were two years old when I got them, and then used them for 6 years and then sold them to a guy who used them for at least one year. I would rather see you on good winter tires than not. 
Heat is what destroys tires not cold. If the guy does prove to be really shaddy though I think the blizzaks on rims that fit an x trail would be worth pursuing, and installing costs would be around 40 to 60 max. The guy says or best offer so he might well take $400.

Re how old they are, I know from what I looked at earlier that the replacements for the GO2 the GSi5 began in 2012. So I cannot see how those could have been made later than 2011/12. If they are older you might still use them but dont pay his full 450 asking price.

Good luck.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, he never got back to me about the DOT. Not sure why. He reposted the ad and raised the price to $700.00! Hmmm. Back to the search...hubby sez just buy new ones and get it over with already. :nerd:


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Happy New Year. Molly I have taken the bull by the horns and contacted both posters I linked to above. I have asked the guy with the Blizzaks if he would be so kind as to accept 400 or 425 for the Blizzaks, and the second one with the Continentals I have offered $280. If and when either get back to me this morn or early afternoon I will let you know here, and send you a private message.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Happy New Year. Molly I have taken the bull by the horns and contacted both posters I linked to above. I have asked the guy with the Blizzaks if he would be so kind as to accept 400 or 425 for the Blizzaks, and the second one with the Continentals I have offered $280. If and when either get back to me this morn or early afternoon I will let you know here, and send you a private message.


I messaged the Blizzak guy yesterday. The Continentals rims have a totally different bolt pattern, don't they? And I am only gaining 2/32 of wear. I appreciate your continuing assistance, however.... just checking new tires now...in case of any 2018 sales!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No the guy with the Continentals has mistated the bolt pattern, and possibly why he has not sold them as no car uses the pattern he states. If they were on a Rogue they have the same pattern as yours. The extra 2/32 will get you through this winter and probably next as well, but the important thing is that its a winter tire compound and will be better at low temps than your all weathers. If the guy will accept 280 and is not so far from you that its a real pain to meet him, they would be a good deal. The spare rims will be worth close to 40 each for used, and you will save mounting costs.

Sorry about the guy with the Toyos but he really sounds like a suspect shade tree mechanic who is a curbside tire seller. You may have thought the rims looked good but to my eyes they were washed and still show rust. And his story about 1400 bought in Feb 2017 is pure bs. He is looking to take advantage of someone and I do not want it to be you.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/calgary/215-70-16-winter-tire-and-alloy-rim/1323763970

new add for tires sold by a Nissan dealer, and that the guy clearly has in his garage. Nice alloy rims to boot.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Or these General Altimax. Odds are the rims will fit.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/...timax-arctic-winter-tires-rims-set/1323390153


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly
The guy with the one year old Blizzaks off an X trail is willing to sell them to you for 400 or 425. I said I would let you know and that you may contact him tomorrow.
His name is Trevor and his phone number is in the ad
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/...zzak-ws80-tires-on-nissan-oem-rims/1318638731

You can have them installed pretty much anywhere for $40. These are state of the art first tier tires on Nissan steel rims. You are not going to find a better deal in my opinion, and it should reassure you that they were previously on an X trail. Give them a wash to remove the salt stains, and they will look way better than those toyo rims with actual rust.

I have the older ws70s on mine now and used them last winter as well. They are really good tires. The ws80s are supposed to be even better, and have an H speed rating. They are also the proper size 215 65 16.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*Finally!!!!*

I am pleased to report that, with the dogged persistence of Quadraria over in La Belle Province, I now am sporting some good Continental Extreme Winter Contacts on black winter rims. This set came off a Nissan Rogue and Quad contacted the seller, who happens to own a used German luxury car lot in Calgary, and these were part of a trade-in. Handily, a Speedy Muffler (and tire!) shop was next door and the very nice owner made sure they would fit first, and then installed them for 40 bucks, which is 20 bucks less than my local small town tire shops! Definitely louder and a bit of vibration at high speeds, so may get them rebalanced on Monday. But I definitely saw a noticeable improvement on some snowy side streets and got down our 1/4 mile driveway without sliding all over like before! Yay! Thanks to everyone who pitched in with suggestions, and Big Thanks to Quad for continuing to save me lots of money!  

Now, I can devote my time to other things than trolling Kijiji for tires...until spring, when I will need to score some good used all seasons!


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

nice, congrats on your tires and to Quadraria for putting in the effort to help you get them. What i am also blown away at is the $40-60 tire install charge for 4 tires.....cheap! I mentioned in my previous posts that when i tried to buy 4 new tires from canadian tire, they wanted $25 per tire install. I said Up Yours. OH, cnd tire also would not install tires bought from elsewhere. Great customer service eh !.....also ....from cnd tire : Any tires replaced become the property of Canadian Tire Corporation, Limited. Neither Canadian Tire nor its Associate Stores have any responsibility to return tires replaced under either Tire Care Guarantee.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

tonyvancity said:


> nice, congrats on your tires and to Quadraria for putting in the effort to help you get them. What i am also blown away at is the $40-60 tire install charge for 4 tires.....cheap! I mentioned in my previous posts that when i tried to buy 4 new tires from canadian tire, they wanted $25 per tire install. I said Up Yours. OH, cnd tire also would not install tires bought from elsewhere. Great customer service eh !.....also ....from cnd tire : Any tires replaced become the property of Canadian Tire Corporation, Limited. Neither Canadian Tire nor its Associate Stores have any responsibility to return tires replaced under either Tire Care Guarantee.


They were on rims already. They just had to re and re the wheels. 15 minutes tops.


----------

